# Open RP - Forest Clearing



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hey! This is just a place for RP. Have you sen the type of RP that happens in the Predators vs Prey thread? Did you like it? Well then bring it over to this one! There's not really a direction. It's just an RP hangout, basically. *Bows and prepares for strangeness*

Setting: In a clearing in the woods. This clearing has a waterfall that feeds into a crystal clear pool with no fish that leads into a clear stream with no fish. There is a small cave behind the waterfall. The weather is perfect, not too cloudy but not too clear, not too hot and not too cold. There are flowers, bushes, and a perfect view of the sunset.

Edit: Please no horny! Keep this thread SFW for wholesome fun!


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 7, 2021)

As Tyll'a is chasing his prey, he wanders into the clearing.  He can't find what he had been hunting, but for some reason he feels compelled to stay in the clearing...


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*Alys looks up at your arrival. She was looking at a beautiful flower with so many lovely colours. She waves and smiles* Hello! Welcome to the clearing!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

*Pounces.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*Face becomes the definition of ??*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Face becomes the definition of ??*


Shenanigans!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

Interesting... *Goes to the pool and gets in*


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 8, 2021)

"What is this place?"


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*I'm sitting comfortably in the clear pool, smiling at you* This is just a clearing I found a while ago. You're welcome here whenever! It's such a beautiful place.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 8, 2021)

_A black and red Mew quietly flew about in the clear skies above, enjoying the clean, crisp air with happy joy. He flew about as the wind whipped through his short, yet wavy hair, purring to himself quietly as he came to a landing.

However, his landing wasn't as smooth as he had planned, since a high wind kicked up right when he least expected it. It blew him into a bush, and he landed in a bush, emerging from it after a while, a pile of leaves covering his face.

"Interesting......I can't really see much....," Zenith murmured, looking about. He stumbled out of the bush, then looked around, completely blinded by the bushes as he tried to look around, unwary of the environment he had stumbled into involuntarily. _


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 9, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> _A black and red Mew quietly flew about in the clear skies above, enjoying the clean, crisp air with happy joy. He flew about as the wind whipped through his short, yet wavy hair, purring to himself quietly as he came to a landing.
> 
> However, his landing wasn't as smooth as he had planned, since a high wind kicked up right when he least expected it. It blew him into a bush, and he landed in a bush, emerging from it after a while, a pile of leaves covering his face.
> 
> "Interesting......I can't really see much....," Zenith murmured, looking about. He stumbled out of the bush, then looked around, completely blinded by the bushes as he tried to look around, unwary of the environment he had stumbled into involuntarily. _


*When Zenith stumbles out of the bush it would seem he has gained a friend. When he walks out there would be an Eevee sitting on his head, nomming on some berries. The Eevee would look down at the Mew, giggling as berry juices drip onto his chin.*

Hewwow!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

Taking the bush off of his head, the Mew blinked, hearing a small hello being sounded. Confused, he looked around, tilting his head.

Only when he nearly fell over from the weight on his head did he look up, carefully. Seeing an Eevee, he waved a bit, smiling softly.


"Oh uhh...hey there. Mind telling me why your on my head?," the Mew asked, swishing his tail slowly.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 9, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *I'm sitting comfortably in the clear pool, smiling at you* This is just a clearing I found a while ago. You're welcome here whenever! It's such a beautiful place.


"Thanks.  But I get the feeling that this place is magical in some way too!"


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 11, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> "Thanks.  But I get the feeling that this place is magical in some way too!"


*I smile wider from my spot in the pool* I suppose peacefulness and beauty is a magic of its own... *A thoughtful look crosses my face*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

*Fully submerges into the pool, hoping to bring the RP to life again*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

The Mew kept lounging about, wondering where exactly he had ended up.

"Is there anyone to tell where.....exactly I have ended up in? I appear lost....once more," Zenith mumbled, looking around.

If there was one thing he hated, it was being lost.

Another thing was admitting to being lost.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

*Rises back to the surface*
You've arrived at my clearing! Welcome, friend! This is a clearing deep in the woods that can only be found when someone needs it. People find it often because "need" is a really loose term nowadays. 
*I smile from the pool*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

The Mew nodded, looking around as he focused at the dragon in the water.

"I see......well, thank you for clarifying where I managed to end up. This place does seem really relaxing...and quite welcome might I add....," Zenith said, sitting down as he looked around.

"I take it you are the one who found this place originally?"


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

*I nod with a smile*
Yep! I haven't left since I found it, happy to welcome people to the clearing. Some stay for a while, others leave rather quickly, others return. It's a very relaxing place and can be very helpful for anyone.
*I stand and stretch*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith nodded a little, looking around as he took the view into focus.

"Indeed....it's a rather nice and welcome place.  I might stay a while.....being an Emperor and looking over hundreds of thousands of people can become tiring after some time...," the Mew said softly, lying on the floor.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

*I sit back down in the pool. There's a small ledge under the water that keeps me upright*
Emperor, huh? That sounds really stressful. I could never be responsible for that many people without falling apart.
*I chuckle a little*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

The Mew giggled a little, smiling just a bit.

"Ah, that's all good. Don't worry, even if you can't govern that many, I'm sure your skill lies elsewhere," Zenith said supportively, wagging his long tail slowly.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

True! Everyone has a skill somewhere.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

"Indeed they do. And you'll find yours for sure," Zenith said, smiling softly.

He looked up at the clearing, nodding  a bit from the nice stillness.

"Very peaceful here...."


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

{Time to go into real RP mode cuz it's just so hard to resist}
*Alys smiles at the peaceful look on your face*
Yes it's quite lovely on land. Would you like to join me in the pool? I've learned in my time here that it always stays the perfect temperature, not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith looked over at the water, then nodded a bit, having nothing against water in all senses. Besides, who should hate water when they can swim?

"Sure. I don't see anything wrong with it," the Mew said, floating on over to the water.

Tentatively, he dipped the tip of his tail in, testing the temperature of the water.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

The temperature was perfect for him. The perfect temperature to soothe aches and pains and release tension.

Alys smiles and says, "So? How's the water?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith nodded, wagging his tail a bit as he slowly dipped into the water, purring softly.

"Ooh.....that water.....it's pure delight....," the Mew said softly, relaxing as his ears drooped in relaxation.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

Alys nods, satisfied and proud of what she considers her clearing because of how long she's lived there.

"Hungry? There are apples and berries growing around here. Thirsty? Just go under the water fall! The water is clean as can be and quite refreshing."

To emphasize the water part, she wades over to the waterfall and stands beneath it, mouth open to drink. After a few sips she returns to her original spot with a smile.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith smiled as he watched this, nodding a bit as he wagged his tail slowly, purring  a bit.

"Quite the kind one you are.....and respectful too. I must thank you for your hospitality...."


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

Of course! This clearing is for anyone as long as they mean no harm. It would not appear to those intending harm. It has happened but not often. 

She smiles at the Mew and rests her head back along the rim of the pool.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith nodded, smiling as he laid back, relaxing in the pool.

"Very well. I seek to inflict no such harm, so I'll just relax for the moment being....it's very nice here..."


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

Smiling, Alys closes her eyes. She waits for someone else to come, always ready to welcome more people.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 14, 2021)

Tyll'a, too, steps into the water...


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

Alys smiles at Tyll'a.
Welcome! How are you this fine day?


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 14, 2021)

"I'm doing OK.  Can't really complain."


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

The dragon laughs a little.
"Well, that's good!"
She dozes off to await a new day.
{It be night time for me}


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 15, 2021)

*lights flicker in the distance


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

*Wakes up for a bit and sees the lights*
Strange...


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 15, 2021)

*distant voices*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

*Shrugs and gets out of pool to dry off*
Must be newcomers.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 15, 2021)

*the voices draw closer, closer, CLOSER UNTIL ITS REVEALED TO BE??? me and my followers...* 

Uhh, are we interrupting bathtime?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

Alys smiles brightly at the newcomers.
"Nope! This clearing is free to all! Welcome, friends. Welcome!"
Her arms spread in a welcoming gesture.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks, our carriages broke down and we've been trekking on foot for about *checks eternal hourglass* 4 hours.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

The dragoness nods.
"Ah, well this place is welcome to those who need it. A place to relax, get away from the stress of life. You and your followers certainly seem stressed!"


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 15, 2021)

Indeed, who leaves a cursed chessboard in the middle of the forest?! Fortunately I know how to think ahead. 

*clearing is lit up with the magelight of my followers as they settle down*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

Ah. Well, forgive me but I am rather tired so I'll sleep for a while. Surely you've got plenty of company with your followers? And I'm sure someone will come into the clearing at some point as well!
{Sorry but I don't have much time right now!}


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 15, 2021)

(Alright, see ya later)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 17, 2021)

Tyll'a looks to the others.  "Um, does anyone have anything to eat around here?"


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 17, 2021)

The bushes to the edges seem to rustle as a bulky dark gray wolf with piercing blue eyes emerges, she seems ordinary enough other than the blue jay that sat loyally on her back. Her tail had feathers from the bird twined into her fur and a bear tooth necklace. "If you're looking for food, you hunt." She said gruffly as she shouldered her way towards the group through the low hanging branches. "Or are you just some feeble two leg?" She sneered. The blue jay seemed to caw in laughter with her.  (hope u dont mind me hopping in !)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 17, 2021)

Alaricat said:


> The bushes to the edges seem to rustle as a bulky dark gray wolf with piercing blue eyes emerges, she seems ordinary enough other than the blue jay that sat loyally on her back. Her tail had feathers from the bird twined into her fur and a bear tooth necklace. "If you're looking for food, you hunt." She said gruffly as she shouldered her way towards the group through the low hanging branches. "Or are you just some feeble two leg?" She sneered. The blue jay seemed to caw in laughter with her.  (hope u dont mind me hopping in !)


"That's how I got here!  I was hunting, and somehow found my way here..."


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 17, 2021)

The she-wolf, Rune, looked Tyll'a up and down and sniffed. "Hm, I don't smell any prey on you..." She said. Flicking her ear the blue jay flew off. Moments passed before it returned with a whistle, flying in circles. Rune looked a little too smug as she listened to the bird. "Haven says there's three squirrels to the North, and a fat thrush to the South," She stated as the bird, named Haven, landed neatly on her head. "So... Care to go hunting?" Rune said dryly

(( forgot to add her pics: https://sta.sh/229lr16eerho?edit=1 runes only appear when she uses her powers))


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 18, 2021)

Tyll'a nods.  "That sounds like a good idea."


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 18, 2021)

{I won't be online very much for a long while, sorry! You guys are on your own! Do whatever you want as long as it follows the rules and stays in the forest and the clearing! <3}


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 19, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> Tyll'a nods.  "That sounds like a good idea."


Rune shrugged and stood, the bird giving an indignant squawk, fluttering to rest on her shoulders and nestling into her thick neck fur. Rune raised her head and sniffed, moving towards Southern Thrush. Moving through the underbrush, she paused making sure Tyll'a was following. "I think it's in the bush with the blue flowers at the base," She whispered, jerking her head towards a bush heavy with berries. A silvery brown thrush sat in one of the branches pecking lazily at a berry.


----------

